# The XBOX Live Gamertag thread



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2007)

This thread is not meant for discussion of any kind.  If you don't see your name on the list, just post your tag and it will be added.

*XBOX Live Gamertags:*
Donkey Show - donkey sh0w
SSJZac - SSJZac
Daughterboy - Sasuke Plushie
crazymtf - crazymtf
SSJ3_Goku - Ssj3gokuSan

MS81 - jlemdon
Kami-Sama - Lord Audie
little nin - Tails I Lose
Gengar - DEUCEY2
Jotun - Xapan

Slips – Hisanslips
Potentialflip - Mark02V
Takumi Matsuki - Legendary Heart
R3trograde - revelations1 17
Hell_On_Earth - BeaThemDowN

Vergil - Paraggio
slimscane - Slimscane
Killua - SaiST
piratej62 - piratej62
Captain Gir - Captain Gir

Vyse - JROD3PEAT
~Kira Yamato~ - Samataro
DragonBattousai - Holland909
Konoha-reaper - Aiden606
x_Zen_x - XoO Zen OoX 

Kakuzu - Tenjokai Gekijo
Finaldragon13 - tmnt989
Naplesballa - AlotOfCripples
BRZLN4 - BRZLN4
demetia_ - Joseph Hayabusa

JonnyCake - JonnyCake87
gabha - gabha.
ZeroDegrees - nyccapo
Robotkiller - superhobo4835
Kakome - war piggles

Kiba Inuzuka - MonkeyFreak5
K413P - Bolt Sk3wer
Naruto364 - Azure Essence
Nexas - OverlordNexas
Red_Ghost - Sergeant Sleepy

Black Ksunagi - EliteZeroGunner
Scared Link - Sneaky Ninjaa
burningbass3 - Coffey4780
Blue - dystopianday
SirSlick - Sir0Slick

Evil ShadowX - BloodyCarnage11
Euro-Shino - SEVENWEST
Pestilent Sleep - tasteofcollapse
KojiDarth - KojiDarth

TenshiOni - Lord Lagann 
Beads - Beadsss

Updated @ 9/22/07


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 25, 2007)

centuryslayer - mishamael


----------



## Pein (Jun 25, 2007)

Pein -nyccapo


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 25, 2007)

can you change mine up there (and fix my name too =P) *Captain Gir*
not XxKierenxX


----------



## gabha (Jun 25, 2007)

gabha-gabha.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 25, 2007)

Srg Skeetz
I'll play Gears,but that's about it.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 25, 2007)

Not only do you steal threads that I _do_ make, but you steal threads that I have mearely _proposed_ making! Facist! 

edit: you can delete this post for breaking thread rules _only_ after you feel bad about what you've done!  Only playing =D You can NEVER delete it! =P


----------



## JonnyCake (Jun 27, 2007)

JonnyCake-JonnyCake87


----------



## dementia_ (Jun 27, 2007)

Joseph Hayabusa

I should be back online in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 27, 2007)

DS i know you're going to hate me for it... but can you ask for ppl to state the games that they mostly play on live ? ... so one don't end up adding ppl with no games in common XD


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 27, 2007)

^you can just search the xbox.com website for peoples usernames and compare games there....its what i do


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 27, 2007)

Crazymtf

I'll be playing Halo 3 alot when that comes out. That's all i'll probably play "Alot" online, but add me anyway.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 27, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> DS i know you're going to hate me for it... but can you ask for ppl to state the games that they mostly play on live ? ... so one don't end up adding ppl with no games in common XD



Hey now, even if you do not have something in common ( game wise) to delete that person from your friends list because of it is mean! 


I should be getting Gears of War soon and another game that I have yet to think of   ( Got 400 points from gears already , I figured I will get the rest now)


----------



## BRZLN4 (Jun 29, 2007)

BRZLN4/Shippuden Rasengan

Gamertag: BRZLN4


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 30, 2007)

heyy donkey show....can you now (lol) change both of my names up there??

im no longer Kieren nor XxKierenxX
I am now Captain Gir (Gamertag too)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 1, 2007)

Umm, if anyone adds me I would appreciate it if you send a text telling me who you are ( during the friend invite) because as of late people been adding me and I have no idea who they are ( although I know it has to be from NF). Thats all I ask!


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 1, 2007)

^I just got onto the xbox.com site.....and sure enough i had a friend request and without the person stating who they were....i denied it


----------



## Sacros (Jul 2, 2007)

How you find out what your gamertag is?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 2, 2007)

^well when i signed up for xbox live.......i got to decide what my gamertag is.........and i remembered......seems that you can do the same too


----------



## Sacros (Jul 2, 2007)

It seems mines is Sacros

I enjoy fighting games and fpsers and long walks on the beach.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 3, 2007)

tmnt989  (you can tell i suck at making names, look at my nff name!!)


i like to fuck people up in gears of war.   actually i stopped playing it, so i used to enjoy fukcing up people in gears of war.   

now i just play whatever, i might take up shadowrun, i'm currently waiting for Blue Dragon and Halo 3


----------



## Kakuzu (Jul 6, 2007)

Me.​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2007)

My gamertag is *Samataro*


----------



## HaloPirate (Jul 7, 2007)

Refer to sig.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jul 9, 2007)

XoO Zen OoX 

Only add me if you play Street fighter 3rd Strike or Halo 2, 3


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

not mine but i sure do play a guest A LOT (like 5-6 hours everyday)

JROD3PEAT


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 16, 2007)

Well now that I finally got an actual Multiplayer Xbox 360 game (Gears of War) I guess you can add me up on the GamerTag and I will most likely be subscribing the Gold Membership soon.  

DragonBattousai - Holland909


----------



## Konoha-reaper (Jul 18, 2007)

Aiden606

on pritty much evryday after school or after reading some manga watchin anime u get the idea ;]
Play gears of war, rainbow six vegas, shadowrun, saintsrow, graw, graw2, call of duty 3.
Definatly will be playing halo3!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 20, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Hey now, even if you do not have something in common ( game wise) to delete that person from your friends list because of it is mean!
> 
> 
> I should be getting Gears of War soon and another game that I have yet to think of   ( Got 400 points from gears already , I figured I will get the rest now)



it's not that i'm mean <.<

it's just that i have ppl on my list that i can't play games with XD

and i'm not the talkative guy. >,<


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2007)

Updated!

Although it was kinda strange randomly joining the same game as Kami in GeOW.  It was total rape time for the other team, but then I got disconnected.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 29, 2007)

r0b0tkiller


zeros instead of o's. Witty, eh?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 31, 2007)

war piggles: halo 2, gears of war, if its on the 360 thats the tag


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2007)

MonkeyFreak5


----------



## Quiet Storm (Aug 2, 2007)

Bolt Sk3wer

I play gears


----------



## Naruto364 (Aug 12, 2007)

I havne't generated a gamertag yet, but:

XBL: Azure Essence


----------



## Nexas (Aug 19, 2007)

OverlordNexas


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 23, 2007)

Red_Ghost - Sergeant Sleepy

H2, Gears


----------



## Sauce (Aug 28, 2007)

Tag:EliteZeroGunner
Username: Black Ksunagi


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine is Sneaky Ninjaa


----------



## burningbass3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*My Tag*

*Coffey4780*

I play games like Gears of War and Guitar Hero. Halo 3 when it comes out.


----------



## Blue (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm dystopianday D:


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2007)

Sir0Slick, currently playing CoD4 BETA.


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm

*BloodyCarnage11*

I'm not on alot, but I play Gears of War, Halo 2(3 when it comes out), anything really


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 17, 2007)

Please add Euro-Shino Gamer Tag SEVENWEST


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Sep 20, 2007)

GT: tasteofcollapse

I'm currently playing the CoD4 BETA, and probably Halo 3 and Team Fortress 2 when they come out.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

My gamer tag is Sevenwest add me to list.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 22, 2007)

Gamertag:
KojiDarth


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 24, 2007)

Mark02V - Is finally hitting up Live once again after a layoff for quite some time. Planning to do a lot of Halo 3. Also looking forward to Call of Duty 4 as well.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 26, 2007)

i just signed up. mine's xanavi1130


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 27, 2007)

How many gamertags are you allowed to have? Can you have only 1, or multiples, or are you able to change your gamertag whenever you like?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 29, 2007)

ElegantImperial is my gamertag. Please add me ^^


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 6, 2007)

I changed my gamer tag to Euro Shino now please change it on list.


----------



## torke191 (Oct 8, 2007)

My gamertag is currently torke191, I play rainbow six vegas, gears of war and halo 3. im on most of the time, so shoot me up a friend request if you wanna play.


----------



## Junas (Oct 10, 2007)

My gamertag is *igloobear62*, I'll be playing Halo 3 most of the time. I might get Gears of War in the near future... Send me a friends request if you want.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 15, 2007)

My gamertag is *Sylar564

*just started getting into halo3


----------



## Ronin (Oct 19, 2007)

SOL Bandit


----------



## Kamina (Oct 26, 2007)

Vizard - xI Th3HitmaN Ix


----------



## Franklin Stein (Oct 26, 2007)

~shuffle~ stridency


----------



## Codde (Oct 30, 2007)

Code - *Code0x*


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 2, 2007)

Gamertag: Electric Sushi


----------



## General (Nov 7, 2007)

check me profile : Sumofl


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 11, 2007)

Gamertag: bury

I play COD4 the most currently. Also have Halo 3, but for now I'm enjoying COD4 more.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 18, 2007)

Gamertag: Sylar564

i play COD4 all the time and Halo 3 occasionlly


----------



## Barry. (Nov 22, 2007)

Gamertag: *blme6*


----------



## Havoc (Nov 22, 2007)

Revolverlong


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 22, 2007)

Remadee of PES.

Soon to be Remadee, so just add that.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 23, 2007)

Raja Ali

thats mine for now ^^


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Nov 27, 2007)

Mawashi Geri = Orngish

Plays:

FFXI
Skate
Rainbow Six Vegas
Gear of War
Naruto Rise of a Ninja


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 27, 2007)

Gamertag for now:  *Lee Wiz*

Inherited from bro I know it's retarded, but it's also free ^^


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 27, 2007)

Pirate Hiroko

Play Halo 3 all the time...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2007)

Gamertag: Guren Nishiki

lol, i'm not sure wtf I was thinking with that one either.  The first 50 I tried were already taken though.


----------



## Chas3265 (Dec 5, 2007)

Gaara3265

I know real creative right?


----------



## Kurairu (Dec 8, 2007)

My gamertag is Kurairu
I mainly play Guitar Hero 3
Always looking for a good match =P


----------



## Ulfgar (Dec 11, 2007)

Gamertag: Alucard1387


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

I haz no Xbox but I haz XBL and still pwnz0r u all...


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 19, 2007)

my gamer tag is this i jsut got it Dodge1992kfc


----------



## Auron (Dec 19, 2007)

Sp1rai

Thought the i was an l...gg me


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 20, 2007)

Gamertag: *Splackavellie G*

I just copped a 360. So i only have the ultimate alliance, forza, and Virtua Fighter 5.

Hate shooters, but i think ima try to rent halo 3 since everyone else is on its dick.


----------



## Deidara C4 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gamertag: *frankypsycho*

90% of the time, Im playing Halo 3


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 1, 2008)

Gamertag: BearsSayRoar
I played COD4, Shadowrun, Orange box, and Halo 3. add me if youd like.


----------



## Gunndragon (Jan 1, 2008)

Gunndragon ---- Gunndragon

Playing mostly Mass Effect,.


----------



## Kreig (Jan 2, 2008)

Kreig666

You can find me on Halo 3


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 3, 2008)

Playing Halo 3

Tag- StrongestMoose 

Can't think where I got that name from


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 3, 2008)

_GAMERTAG: Remadee_

_Mainly on COD4, have Halo haven't played it for nearly three months though, add me if you wanna play either._


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 16, 2008)

Sacros said:


> How you find out what your gamertag is?



hey you got the same name as my gamer tag

Kisame  - Sacros


----------



## Champloon (Jan 20, 2008)

Gamertag: CUBARICAN87

im mainly on Halo 3 (30% of the time) and COD4 (70% of the time) though this may change


----------



## RamenLover (Jan 20, 2008)

GT: *Ruruja*

either on _Call of Duty 4_ or _Forza 2_ at the moment.


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 23, 2008)

Alkoholic87 i mostly play cod 4, gears, and halo.


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Feb 3, 2008)

gamertag: fuutonchidori 
mostly on halo 3


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine is "Madridy Q80".

If I'm playing, mostly Halo 3 and TF 2.
I got COD4 but its on my PS3 because my friends don't have an Xbox360 and i play COD4 most of the time with them  .


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Feb 4, 2008)

My GamerTag is TerrorOfDeath1

I mostly play CoD4


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Feb 6, 2008)

AJpinecrest2 - mcpd


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

KazeKrippler

I currently have Naruto:RoaN


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 11, 2008)

GAMERTAG - DEAF DEMON

Mostly on Pro Evo 6, Call Of Duty 4, Lost Planet and Gear of War.


----------



## Nero (Feb 15, 2008)

AmazingShikoku, im always in for halo 3,COD4 or team fortress 2


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

Star Platnum

Im strictly halo 3


----------



## Roy (Feb 26, 2008)

Spartan 1922

I mostly play COD4


----------



## Quagles (Feb 28, 2008)

Quagles, but only really play Pro evo 2008nowdays.


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 28, 2008)

New gamertag is: *Superhobo4835*

If you add me please state your forum name and real name so that I know what to call you by.


----------



## the_ilest (Mar 13, 2008)

my GAMERTAG  is ALKOHOLIC87. I ONLY PLAY COD4, HALO3, AND GEARS OF WAR.


----------



## iRock (Mar 14, 2008)

XBL Gamertag is: *Aokiji* add me to your friends list if you want


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 4, 2008)

My GT is Khamp


----------



## Cloud (Apr 11, 2008)

PM me if you want to play cod4 or halo3.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 19, 2008)

My Gamertag is "Jewish Prince" just for the lulz.

I play Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 and that's all just now.

Just message me on live if you want a game or whatever.


----------



## Cody Jordan (Apr 23, 2008)

*Hey*

Gamertag:

Cody Jordan


----------



## Citan (Apr 30, 2008)

gamertag:

Dirty Slav

Games:

cod4 - about to be level 2 prestiege  1.7 k/d ratio


----------



## Lien (May 7, 2008)

Gamertag: *NelumboNucifera
*
Only recently got my 360, sold my Wii to get it. >.>


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (May 11, 2008)

Simple enough...

Gamertag:* DaNuKaSAN
*


----------



## General (May 15, 2008)

Gamertag: Sumofl


----------



## Twilit (May 29, 2008)

Twilit - Exudario

Currently my only game is CoD 4


----------



## Riptos (Jun 6, 2008)

hmmm 

Gamertag - Riptos Calavera

Only play Halo 3 & Ace Combat 6 on live just now...kinda short of good games to play.

I dabble in GH2 and 3 when I can get the guitar though and im not that bad =)


----------



## meanmug (Jun 6, 2008)

My gamertag is meanmug713

I mostly play gears of war, naruto, and sometime call of duty 4 let me know if you add me.


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 8, 2008)

Gamertag - Revbag.

Anyone can add me, i don't mind.


----------



## K-deps (Jun 8, 2008)

gamertag- Kdeps


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jun 13, 2008)

My Live tag is *MechaKisame*


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jun 15, 2008)

My Gamertag is IXxMarcusxXI

And no it's not Marcus from Gears of War...thats my damn name...
not to be rude about it but people keep asking me 

Don't mind if you add me just lemme know that your from 
the Forum


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's mine

Parallax4788


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jun 21, 2008)

GT: O Juggernaut 0  -- that is the letter O at the beginning, and Zero at the end

I play; CoD4, UMK3, SF3:3rd Strike, and others.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2008)

GT: KlosterKatten(My brothers)


----------



## Dragondice (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Jul 7, 2008)

Roughichigo1988  playing most times shooters


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 8, 2008)

Gamertag is *DominusDeus*

99.99% of time is spent on Halo 3 when I'm on. Does not mean I'm any good at it.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 13, 2008)

- Crash 0veryde


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 17, 2008)

BDfalcon76 friend request me.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Jul 17, 2008)

Faust II

Play lotsa games.


----------



## uchihajoe (Jul 26, 2008)

uchihajoe   -  psych0j0e

currently playing BF:Bad Company if anyone fancies a game.


----------



## djttyme (Jul 28, 2008)

GT: djttyme

my xbox currently has the red rings...*sniff*


----------



## cacophony (Aug 3, 2008)

cocaphony-sephyxiii


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Gamertag: Super Janemba . Please try not to make fun of it >_<. people on Xbox live call me the wierdest shit. they are like ", hey, super.. umm. jah NEEEEMBA, hey", or " O shits its SUPER JAMAICA MAN!". and I'm like . I'm on right now so if you wanna be friends at least tell me your from the NF.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Sep 7, 2008)

Kazekage Lee, I play the games I have all the time. Hit me up!


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 8, 2008)

*TomcatTheLion*

Just like my PSN ID.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 10, 2008)

My gamer tag is The Stafford i play bfbc and gta iv


----------



## MeressXIII (Oct 4, 2008)

MeressXIII

GamerTag - FIREknight31


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 6, 2008)

Xbox Live Gamertag: Typhoon Gunner

The majority of the games that I play at the moment are Call of Duty 4, Halo 3, Rainbow Six Vegas, and GTA IV.


----------



## Peccas (Oct 12, 2008)

Peccas- Peccas


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Oct 12, 2008)

My gamertag is DMC fans 09. I share it with my nephew Darwithian.


----------



## E (Oct 12, 2008)

gamertag: *EEE27*


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 12, 2008)

Wonder why I never posted mine here...

What a surprise: *OniTasku*

I'm original.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 13, 2008)

Meh, what the hell.

*Gamer Tag = Snakety69*

Only game I play online is Halo 3 though, just incase anyone's interested.


----------



## Vago (Oct 18, 2008)

My Gamertag: *The Shotgunizer*


----------



## DisenchantedDystopia (Nov 11, 2008)

Eh, why not?

Dystopia1989


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2008)

gamer tag:
wf2v68d8cqypxfj


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Woosah445

I need some people to play Left 4 Dead with in the future.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine is xFullMetalZerox if anyone wants to play halo3 or gears of war 2


----------



## Tyger (Nov 18, 2008)

mine is TygerDiago.


----------



## Deithmare (Nov 21, 2008)

Er...

I already posted my gamertag in my introduction thread, so I guess I can redirect here: CLICK MEH!

I can list the games I play regularly online though:

Halo 3
Gears of War 2
Guitar Hero World Tour
Rock Band 2
Naruto: The Broken Bond
NCAA Football 2009
Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (I plan on getting 09 whenever it comes out, or whenever I have enough money)

and that's about it. So yeah, feel free to add but let me know you're adding from this site.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2008)

Check my sig.


----------



## Para (Dec 11, 2008)

Recently got an xbox. My gamertag is Paranoidm, but I suck at most games so don't invite me to team matches or anything if you really want to win 

Am currently playing Call of Duty: World at War as well as CoD4 and Halo 3. Also planning to get Gears 2


----------



## Rock Lee (Dec 23, 2008)

Gamertag:MachineRobot 

Here are my games, 

nba 2k9 
left 4 dead 
gow 2 
naruto rise of a ninja 
saint row 2 

by the way i don't have a mic right now.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 25, 2008)

Might as well add mine to the mix: ReBohab


----------



## JojoStar (Dec 26, 2008)

Gamertag: xX Jojo Star Xx


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh, I have a new gamertag('s) by the way - _Elysaen_ and _Oryiun_.


----------



## Eki (Dec 27, 2008)

My gamertag is= I kn1ghtmar3 I

I mostly play Gears of war 2 since im ranked like 2,000 , but quite often ill play soul calibur 4 and CoD 4&5.


----------



## Insomnia5623 (Dec 30, 2008)

gamertag = Insomnia5623


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 1, 2009)

Mike Horvath. 

I'm easy prey. >.>


----------



## Thelonious (Jan 4, 2009)

Gamertag: CrysisZERO
Games played: CoD4, Halo 3, Burnout Paradise, Rock band 2.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 5, 2009)

Gamertag: L 0 C K 0 N x

I only play Halo 3.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 13, 2009)

Gamertag: Seanmue


----------



## CurryMan (Jan 21, 2009)

Gamertag: Akatsuki Artist


----------



## Valkiver (Jan 23, 2009)

My gamertag: DarkAlex30


----------



## Fraust (Jan 23, 2009)

< Frostisonfire


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 25, 2009)

My new one is *Toffe3m4n*


----------



## Cloud (Feb 9, 2009)

LAxWISDOM is my GT.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 10, 2009)

Just realized I never posted here. 
*
Lord Lagann*


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 12, 2009)

mine, though im currently inactive for a month or so is "L MiZo"


----------



## SSJLance (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine's Sharingan Lance.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine is *PandaTush*

SOMEBODY GET ONLINE IN GEARS


----------



## GrimeWire (Feb 22, 2009)

*Asdee14*

Football mandem add me.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 25, 2009)

GT - *Remadee*

Currently all I'm really playing is COD: World At War & NBA 2K9.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 16, 2009)

*Zixoek*


I still suck at the games I have, but Ill get there... eventually.


----------



## Undaunted (Apr 10, 2009)

*oUndauntedo*

I regularly play Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and Halo 3, but I'm going to be getting World at War soon.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine is war piggles i dont have a 360 right not but me and my friend are playing halo 2 if you want to play with us just add me but please be good


----------



## Gaara (Apr 28, 2009)

NaoTaiji.

I have call of duty WAT, FEAR, ARMY OF TWO! look me up, I want to play with people. Have a headset too.


----------



## txz (old) (Apr 30, 2009)

Gamertag: txz


----------



## randyrandy (May 6, 2009)

Gamertag: randykiyoshi

I don't play online (satellite = high pings = latency = lag) so don't bother to add me if you except to play with me online. 

I do enjoy games quite a bit though.. 7.2k+ gamerscore.


----------



## Jeff (May 10, 2009)

My gamertag: TheJeffton.

Yeah it's gay, but it confuses many little kids when they try to say it for some reason.

"TheJeffron?"

"TheJeffon?"

"TheJeff...what?"

I play:

- COD: WaW
- Halo 3


----------



## Kore (May 18, 2009)

Gamertag: DefiAler18

Hit me up.


----------



## The Darkstar (May 20, 2009)

GT: darkstar storm

i tend to mostly play ufc undisputed 2009, call of duty 4 and 5, fallout 3 and gears of war 2 more at the moment.


----------



## Damoss (May 21, 2009)

SS DAM0SS - 0 = zero..


----------



## Dman (May 22, 2009)

dmonkeyd is mine

im good for some gears or halo


and guitar hero-i play a mean plastic guitar


----------



## Majin Dan (May 26, 2009)

The Grimm Shot

as far as playing mostly halo 3


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 26, 2009)

Panzer Hummel - Scuttlest


----------



## Rememberance (May 26, 2009)

Ideologies- Gears of War 2, COD 4, WaW, MW2 later on this year, and thats about it.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 28, 2009)

ES Hands McGee.

Games: Gears 2, NBA 2K9, Street Fighter 4, Grid.


----------



## SakuraPaine (May 28, 2009)

*Ashley =D


GamerTag= SakuraPaine


Castle Crashers, Left 4 Dead, Guitar Hero, UNO RUSH*


----------



## The Darkstar (Jun 4, 2009)

gt: darkstar storm.

i play cod4, cod:waw, l4d, and both gow mostly.

and yes, everything must be abbreviated. ;]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 12, 2009)

GT=mike9193

I play Halo, CoD4, CoD:WaW, BF: Bad Company, Midnight Club: LA, and whatever I rent.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 12, 2009)

GT: *lihL deucE*

Games:  Halo 3 (mostly), Castle crashers, L4D, Rainbow six vegas 2,


----------



## Tex (Jun 21, 2009)

GT: Noobatron X187

Games: Halo 3

I'm always up for a challenge


----------



## Hoboking (Jul 5, 2009)

GT: hobobullet115

Games: GoW2, SF4, Halo 3 (don't play it that much), and some others...

I won't be able to play until the end of July/early August.


----------



## MagicPony (Jul 20, 2009)

MagicPony
I play a lot of games but I always go back to Halo <3 lol


----------



## DarkBD337 (Jul 21, 2009)

FinalBlood37

Games: Halo3 (45 in TS), Fifa 09, CoD 4 and WaW and whatever else i can DL


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2009)

Buraindo

Currently only playing BlazBlue...


----------



## UndisclosedTalent (Jul 26, 2009)

d3vilsx4ng3l

gears 1 and 2 , naruto the broken bond, and rock band 2


----------



## Serp (Jul 26, 2009)

Silver_Serper 

games so far: SCIV


----------



## Ripcat (Aug 3, 2009)

GT: HLG RIPCAT
Games: Halo 3, Naurto Broken Bond 

hope to see you guys in the game and add me please if you play these games


----------



## shauwk (Aug 24, 2009)

My gamertag is airmisuzu. Anyone can add me if they want.. I play pretty much anything but here are some of my favorite games: halo 3, castle crasher, blazblue unreal tournament 3, beautiful katamari, skate 2, sains row 2, and  soul caliber 4. Those are just a few of my favorite games.. My most favorite genre is fighting Btw!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 24, 2009)

Flanagizzle

Gears 2 mainly.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 24, 2009)

MaDDen 2o1o, L4D, FN Round 4,


----------



## Superior (Aug 29, 2009)

NTJack0: Dbz burst Limit, Gutair hero 3 and world tour, Naruto:The Broken bond, Halo 3, Fracture, Madden 08, GTA 4, Far Cry 2, that's about it.

Always looking for someone good to play against.


----------



## Omarkhan2010 (Aug 29, 2009)

mine is sonicfan2009... add me if you want to play street fighter IV


----------



## Felix (Sep 1, 2009)

Update: 

I've changed accounts for Xbox Live. The previous one was located in UK and I should have changed long ago to a Portuguese based one. I'll now lose 15k Gamerscore points and lot's of stuff but oh well, it sucks because I can no longer renew my subscription because CC details and location does not match.

Here is my new Gamertag:

*Felix Aurius*


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 5, 2009)

K Dash 09

I will soon get Marvel vs. Capcom 2.


----------



## Dman (Oct 9, 2009)

im not DmonkeyD anymore


my new name is:

CoNsTanT M0TioN

(quite the upgrade eh?)


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 26, 2009)

My name is *Ersanven*

I managed to get that nick on Twitter, IGN, and now Xbox Live. I feel creative.


----------



## Alunus (Dec 10, 2009)

My XBOX Live Gamertag is: x Luminus420 x

Add me, right now I've been playing DJ Hero and Modern Warfare 2 a lot, but I also have Street Fighter IV, Soul Caliber IV, MvC2, Guitar Hero World Tour, Halo 3 and ODST, prolly getting DB: Raging Blast soon as well.


----------



## DookieMonster (Dec 24, 2009)

XLG : Murderlegends
Cod MW2 only.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 27, 2009)

xbox GT: *mermaid of deth*


----------



## Raiyu (Dec 31, 2009)

BKPride245

I have quite the games. Too many to list.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 31, 2009)

XB 360 GT: _ES Hands McGee_

*Gears of War 2.*


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

XBL GT: Kieru22

Halo 3
Halo 3: ODST
CoD4: Modern Warfare
Modern Warfare 2
Battlefield: Bad Company
Assassin's Creed II
Naruto: Rise of a Ninja
Naruto: The Broken Bond
Ninja Gaiden II
Gears of War
Rock Band 2
Bayonetta (in three more days)

Please add me.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine's *ReibuXc*


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine is- Cav2010


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine is my username, its also in my Sig

edit: feel free to add me, idc


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 3, 2010)

My Gamertag is - *freedomrulez* 

I play mostly; Mass effect, Halo 3, Gears of war 2, COD MW2...etc.


----------



## Tkae (Jan 18, 2010)

TKaeM

CoD:MW2
Halo 3DST

The rest I don't play multiplayer on...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2010)

narutosimpson

ps if u add me let me know your forum id, i won't add back otherwise


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 24, 2010)

LordTariq

i'm always down to play MW2 or even gears of war 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the first one, i don't really fuck with #2


----------



## Taki (Jan 24, 2010)

*Sercut*

Playing MW2, soon to be playing Bioshock 2, BFBC 2


----------



## Mike3584 (Feb 18, 2010)

mikephiln

I play street fighter 4 a lot, always looking for a good match.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 18, 2010)

*MovedCheapoman*

Play Halo 3 a lot, as well as Phantasy Star Universe too.

I alos have Left for Dead 2 if anyone still plays it.


----------



## Obito Uchiha (Feb 20, 2010)

My Gamertag: Zach Hegarty10
I play Naruto 1 and 2
Halo 3 and COD4 alot!
Amongst other games
So add me 
but let me know who you are haha


----------



## SMGstring (Feb 21, 2010)

GT: SMGstrings

I play Halo 3 (lvl 45) and MW2 (Second prestige level 66) mostly.  I am always looking for people to run MLG customs in Halo with as well as anyone who would like to play co-op RE5.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 21, 2010)

mine gamertag: alk3mizt


mostly play fifa 10 online, borderlands..


----------



## Red (Feb 23, 2010)

*TypeEngine

*Currently I play Halo 3 and Street fighter IV alot.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 25, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2, Battlefield BC2, and a little bit of Halo 3: ODST, but Im starting to get tired of it.

Renyren707


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2010)

TasteMyZaru

Got most games like GoW1+2, Halo3, MW1+2, RE5, etc.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 5, 2010)

sShiranui

I don't own many games; you're likely to find me on _Halo 3_.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bhl1994

Please add me if you're having a good day and would like me to kill your mood in Nba Live 10 or WWE 10.


----------



## Fernball (Mar 22, 2010)

Fernball

Playing Fifa 10, MW2 (call of booty), DJ Hero, and pretty much anything.


----------



## Sh1mata (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hounto Shimata*

currently either Battlefield BC 2, Street Fighter 4, or FF13.

anyone that plays SF4 alot add me for some matches  also if you havent signed up for the Fourm-wide SSF4 tournament you should do that! we need more peole in the 360 bracket!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 23, 2010)

Okamataichi

You'll most likely find me playing CoD: WaW or Warhammer: Battlemarch.


----------



## killerboywood (Apr 5, 2010)

my gamertag: killerboywood2

playing right now rock band 2(drummer), halo wars, dragon ball rb, dw strike force.


game i own halo 3, sf4, cod mow2, psu, assassins creed 2, madden 10 fight night round 4, gta4, lleft for dead 2, 

add me if you bored, and feel like playing.


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 12, 2010)

Bomyo

I play MW2 or RPGs so add me if ya wanna play MW2 or need help on a RPG I'll be glad to help ya if you needed help


----------



## ChidoriAvenger (Apr 12, 2010)

My gamertag is Fear Me n00bs ( the 00 is zeros) and i am currently playing halo 3, mw2, naruto the broken bonds.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2010)

GM is Parallax4788

I play SF 4, GoW2, and various other games.  I'll also be getting SSF4 in the near future.


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

Mukiru 

I mainly play Mw2 and Halo 3, I look forward to party up with some NF people.


----------



## ARKphoenix (May 10, 2010)

Gamertag: Deidara EG

Add me if you like


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2010)

Gamertag: MeinSquare

RDR get


----------



## Haventh (May 29, 2010)

My gamer tag is the same as my nickname. I play Mass Effect 1&2, DA, Assassin's Creed and occasionally Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Rar (Jun 21, 2010)

ChewyChunx


----------



## LanceUchiha (Jun 26, 2010)

*Gamertag on xbox live*

LanceUchiha - GANGSTAZ101
Xboxlive gamertag is: GANGSTAZ101


----------



## LanceUchiha (Jun 26, 2010)

*Add me on xbox live*

I role play on GTA 4 or Fantasy star Universe demo and a bunch of other games.. Please add me I want to party up with some Naruto Fans later on.. Dont worry im not a little kid


----------



## LanceUchiha (Jun 27, 2010)

Gamertag: GANGSTAZ101 

Add me please! If you want.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jul 2, 2010)

gamertag: mayowarrior13 
i play cod mw2 
burnout paradise 
(i don't go on much)


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 23, 2010)

XBL: Denzel07

I'm rarely on.


----------



## Aristides (Aug 11, 2010)

MolotovNomnom

mainly play Left 4 Dead 2, Halo 3, Halo ODST, Gears of War 2, and maybe some Halo Wars. To be honest, i mostly stick with L4D2 and GoW2.


I'm mostly online in the late afternoons.


----------



## rdjonge (Sep 14, 2010)

GT: Mysticdragon19

add me if you want


----------



## TheSauce (Sep 19, 2010)

GT: Dango Onslaught

 I usually play SF and BB, I'll occasionally play all kinds of shooters too.


----------



## the_ilest (Oct 1, 2010)

alkoholic87


----------



## Tuan (Oct 5, 2010)

G4b3y b4b3y

ADD FOR HALO REACH! need more friends


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 7, 2010)

oGxDooM

mostly MW2 and Halo: Reach currently,  add me if ya like  (ha add that your from here)


----------



## Arsya J (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Yoo Add Me In The List

Arsya J - Arsya J


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 22, 2010)

Add me also(: StayGuido


----------



## EJ (Nov 28, 2010)

Polytheistic x


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 8, 2010)

Gamer Tag: RakiyoSaikourln


----------



## Summoner (Dec 29, 2010)

Gamertag: Soundkage


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 29, 2010)

GT: Shiki no Uta

I'm on MW2 or BO


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2011)

Just got an XBox, so I may as well put my name on the list.

Tag is: ShirkerBX3

Don't have any games yet, but I may be getting Reach soon.


----------



## Nakushita (Jan 14, 2011)

*Teh Cheesecake*​


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine is Jiggledaddy86 but I usually play on my days off or at night. If you don't got Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, or Rock Band 2. Don't expect to play a game with me. Also if you don't have a mic, don't bother playing. I'll just kick you for stupidity. However if you have a mic, and make sure it's okay to be stupid, alls fair then.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Jan 16, 2011)

my sn is  " its craiglist"  and i was just wondering if anyone has a spare 48 hour code they could give me via private message for my son who is protecting us in afghanistan


----------



## G (Jan 17, 2011)

Jinchuriki Hunter D - SpR1tEzER0


----------



## knifeshock141 (Jan 23, 2011)

gamertag's in my signature, as well as the games i usually play

i haven't been playing that many games recently (going to a new college, and managing my job is a pain) but the games i tend to play on a borderline obsession/addiction are gears of war 2 and modern warfare 2


----------



## Jashin-sama (Jan 29, 2011)

Gamertag - DV8Radical , mostly fighters ( DBZRB2 , NUNS2 , SSF4 ) looking forward to MVC3 and MK , oh and I suppose I play Castlevania HoD as well , and YuGiOh


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 12, 2011)

My gamertag is Knuckles 1990, and I usually play Left 4 Dead and tons of XBLA games.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 12, 2011)

GT:RichRob12


----------



## Vexper (Mar 29, 2011)

Vexper - Play Tekken 6/Ninja storm2/Halo reach and COD games mainly.

Occasionaly play Fifa.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 29, 2011)

gt: MovedCheapoman

Play mainly Halo Reach/Phantasy Star Universe mostly.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Apr 13, 2011)

My GT is the same as my username: Tomcat171


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 18, 2011)

Jiggledaddy86 is me. I got the following X Box Live Games

Rock Band
Rock Band 2
Guitar Hero World Tour
Guitar Hero Metallica
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Borderlands

I got a ton of DLCs for Rock Band 2, i'm a way better Bassist than Guitarist though. I got all songs unlocked in RB2, plan to get Band Hero and transfer data because I love Taylor Swift. LMK and I'll tell you want DLC songs I got.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Apr 27, 2011)

My gamertag is fuck you Im jesus


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

GT: Gowienczyk


----------



## LizzieParty (May 16, 2011)

LizzieParty. You be hatin .


----------



## moongem (May 23, 2011)

moongem - zaneku

games:
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2
Marvel Vs Capcom 3


----------



## bachaa (Jun 16, 2011)

FMafia

<3 my 360.


----------



## MAD MIKE O7 (Aug 2, 2011)

MAD MIKE O7 - MAD MIKE O7  
 It's the letter O not a zero^


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 2, 2011)

I want a new gamertag, any ideas?


----------



## Yondie (Aug 14, 2011)

My Gamertag:
RISE OF TYRANNY

Games I currently own:
COD: MW2
COD: Black OPs
Halo Reach
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2


----------



## Tripp (Aug 16, 2011)

My gamertag:

GhostEdge0


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Aug 25, 2011)

gamertag :  its craigslist  

I play cod black ops right now and also texas hold em


----------



## Imamember (Oct 8, 2011)

Gamertag: Imamember05

Games currently finishing: Fifa 12, YuGiOh 5D's


----------



## HinaTy (Oct 29, 2011)

Vert Medic 
Call of Duty, Dead island


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Mar 1, 2012)

Gamertag: Glitterberries

Current games I own/played
- Mini Ninjas
- Devil May Cry 4
- Final Fantasy 13
- Alice: Madness Returns
- Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe


----------



## Ana (Mar 2, 2012)

Gamertag~ ShadowString98


----------

